# PLAYTECH  5 CASINO  WITH 10euro$ Free$ No Poland Rusia Roman



## kaarrroooolllll (Oct 28, 2011)

Restricted Country - Poland , Russia , Romania.



                Helo this is Exclusive Promotions  for 5 playtech casinos  10 free will be add to acont after registered using this links and player ADD CREDIT CARD to accont.  Money will be add after 48 h Wager 10$ is x 40  In Slots Max cashauts - withdrawal using free 10$ is 100 euro. 

But  thats no all if  you use  one of this casinos im send you olso EXCLUSIVE VOUCHER  10 EURO  to Playbet24 Casino with wager x 10 and no max cashauts     Goodluck   Send me message  im use you  promotions and im  cheeck this and give  you   extra voucher 10 euro to  PLAYBET24 Good Luck all players.




VEGAS RED 10$ FREE 

10$ FREE TROPEZ CASINO 

EUROPA CASINO 10$ FREE

CASINO TITAN 10$ FREE

Playtech Casino Bellini 10$ free Low  wager


----------



## kaarrroooolllll (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: PLAYTECH  5 CASINO  WITH 10euro$ Free$ No Poland Rusia R*

good promotions To testing Playtech Games for free


----------

